# Time to rethink everything



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck in the health battles Bob.

Being from Idaho I see your point about nothing to keep your guys busy in the winter. I know the area has grown in the 20 years since I was there but I just cant see much "interior landscapeing" in the Moscow/Lewiston area. I do think you should stick with what your better at than the average joe. If you decied you want to move to a place with year around landscapeing possibilities consider Guam. Guam is a place where someone with some skills and a good work ethic can become a big fish in a small pond pretty quickly. I'd even loan you my extra truck for a while(as long as I could borrow it back once in while)


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Chantix works good. You may have to take it with a good meal though. What valve needs to be done? I have MVP and dread doing the echos. Hang in there!


----------



## Jaketoo (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your trouble Bob. You sure do have a lot on your plate.

I didn't hear any talk about snowplowing.

Most landscapers around here make good money plowing snow.

I also see a lot of guys getting into the dumpster business these days.


Good luck Man!


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck Bob. I'm sure you'll find something. I need a new direction too. I've been thin king about turning my business into a franchise op.:whistling


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

Quit smoking man C**K! You sick bastard! that's where your real trouble is! that might even clear up your back pains... and all the drama. 

Personally I think your just planning your exit from this forum to go to the next... your like a soap opera your life keeps getting worse with every post, at least I hope your kidding.

If you aren't kidding and you really do have health issues, ... then sorry to hear ... you might do well in managing your landscaping business instead of working in it, and whatever you do don't buy into a franchise! I barely made mine work and I've been running General contractors shops for some 30 years... and we all know you ain't one tenth the man PGD is at 60 (I got pics of my Girlfriend to prove it)! stick to what you know (planting daisies and frolicking in the garden)

Good Luck Bobby, and remember ... "German's make good stuff!" -- *Vince *


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

p.s. Investment property is a good bet right now, If you can swing it, I'd purchase a bunch of units on one property sell your house downgrade to living in one of the units for a time until you get some equity to leverage onto another bunch of units and then leverage that into your dream home after a few years (maybe 10).

Live in them as a 'manager' and not the owner makes people more comfortable and you get to say "I'll ask the owner" when you don't wanna do something.

It's worked for me, I managed to unload a property near it's peak of the housing market ... the others have little equity in them again already and all payments are more than covered by the leases.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I'll second (or third or whatever) the chantix, worked for me since Jan. Seriously vivid dreams, like going to the movies every night. No other side effects for me. Still coughing sh!t up though.

Good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Cigarettes are much more addictive than heroin or crack. 

Cigs = 98% addiction rate Heroin and crack are 80-90%. 

You will quit smoking. You don't have a choice and it doesn't matter what drug you use to 'help' you; either you make up your mind you want to live at all costs and stop or you don't.


----------



## Deadhead Derek (Dec 3, 2008)

Bob. My advice is plastics....actually, those little coffee shacks are a great investment, just as an idea. Second, can I have your stuff, y'know, after? ( you said you wanted crap, not well wishes)


----------



## cabinet runner (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey Bob I haven't been around here very long but I have read enough of your posts to figure you are a pretty funny , good hearted dude whose pretty good at what he does . 

1st off as the others said you MUST put the smokes down . Pick a day THIS week and do it . Chantrix, nicotine gum /lozenges whatever . I smoke and know how hard it is BUT it must be done . 

2nd I would not make any rash decisions right now business or personal . Keep your money close to the vest until you are better . You are in NO frame of mind to make any drastic or impulsive decisions right now . You have enough on your plate .

3rd your MAIN focus has to stay on your health and remaining upbeat . This is key when fighting cancer. I know the bills don't go away but in terms of work all I would worry about is keeping the bills paid . Job stress and fighting cancer do not mix . You are already under enough stress form your illness . You may want to check into an anti anxiety med until you are finished treatments .

Plenty of construction workers are able to work while getting cancer treatment and it is good to do it if you are up to it . But only do it when you are physically able . Now is not the time to push yourself . If you have to hire a part time helper here and there do it . Or if you have to sit on the couch to get through this so be it . Paying bills on time isn't that big of a deal if it is helping to kill you . 

Get yourself well and then decide if you want to change careers .


----------



## atrawlings (Feb 9, 2009)

Bob you need to ask yourself why it is so important that you are the only one doing the work of your landscaping business. 

Here is my perspective again and you shouldn't immediately discount it as you did at first. Employ others to do your work. Who gives a rats arse if you have to lay off your employees in the winter. Isn't this what every other landscape company in Idaho does? And if they don't then what the hell do they do to keep them busy during the cold season? It would be worth your time to investigate...why reinvent the wheel?

I feared hiring guys for years as i felt responsible to keep them busy all year round (winter in Ithaca can last from October to May). Fine. But the truth is these guys are out of work and need something to do. Tell them up front that it is a seasonal job...at least you can help provide for their needs for a season. I think you will be surprised at the doors that will open for you when you take that step. You of anyone around here is due some good Karma.

BTW...Despite my fears I've never laid off one guy on my crews through the years...Sometimes life surprises you.


----------



## RayGoerdt (Nov 13, 2008)

Hang in there Bob,

I also recommend staying in the landscaping business. Hire somebody that can do the yard work, and at least stay in the design end of it.

Just put everything in low gear and get yourself better. 

I know the smokes are hard, been quiting for 35 years............one day.

Do not forsake your friends, stay in touch keep us up to date ...

Truce

Ray


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

A friend of mine smoked for about 45yrs, he is a stocky fella and runs equipment for a living. No heart problems that we know of but he would be out of breath walking down to his mailbox, he would have to stop several times on the way back up the drive to catch his breath. Finally he was having such coughing fits driving down the road that he would momentarily black out, after he wrecked his car he decided to quit smoking. I didnt see him for a good 6months but i stopped in at his place one day and he came out of the house all chipper and he had regained all the color in his face. He is a stubborn fella and had quit cold turkey, he is in much better spirits than before, he no longer has any coughing fits, no more out of breath and he loves the extra $$$ in his wallet.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Personally, if it was me, I'd get through this health issue as best you can, get yourself stabalized health wise and then get the F&&K out of the USA. With no ties, I'd be bumming around the caribbean for the rest of my days. Money comes easy down there for a guy with handy skills and not a lot of financial commitments and not having to pay income tax ever again. I could bum from island to island for the next 20 years and die face up on a sunny beach with a smile on my face and a beer in my hand, when the time came.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Can I have that big ol truck you just bought, you wont need it now.

Rentals and landscaping. Come on Bob, own Idaho. I think that would be a good thing.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Big Bob, put down the rake and pick up the whip. You need to get you a few seasonal whipping boys. Ride 'em hard, put 'em up wet and count your money in the off season. You might want to try an "Herbal" suppliment to take the edge off. Some folks claim they posess medicinal properties as well.:blink:
Focus on getting through this storm first, everything else is trivial without your health.
They say laughter is great medicine, so we will try to break your balls as often as possible.:thumbsup:


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

WOW, you live a soap opera...
so you were diagnosed with cancer in a day? kinda unheard of aint it...
IDK but everyone I know that has been diagnosed took alot longer than that.

if in fact this is true I doubt you'll be caring about a business while undergoing chemo. from what I have seen the chemo is some nasty **** and will make you feel worse than the cancer.
good luck to you with the future, whatever that may hold...


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

They found the spot on my lung back in March when I had my annual physical. That was the first indication. I didn't get it taken care of in time. Lately I've been feeling worse and worse. Been to the ER a couple of times in the last few months. I've been feeling really run down and ragged. So yes, it did take longer than a day to diagnose.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Bob, have you ever watched Breaking Bad, a series on AMC TV channel. It is hopefully not what you decide but it parallels your situation. Check it out sometime.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

PGD said:


> ... and we all know you ain't one tenth the man PGD is at 60*...*


You're 60?!?!

Holy crap...I would have guessed 19,20...25 tops based on your posts.:laughing:


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

OGStilts said:


> PGD, I am one of those who jumped on you before, (Come on, you were beating a dead horse at that point with the gay comments) but I think you are right here. In a matter of what 3 months?, we have all lived through some stranger b*tch slapping Bob at a gas station, Bob's new girlfriend, then Bob suddenly really is gay, Bob's truck breaks down 3 miles after buying it and they won't replace it, and now Bob's on his death bed. I haven't seen this much crap from one person since that movie Freddie Got Fingered.


*Funny you should remember things like that OG, since I remember them like this:*









*Do you still want pictures of "the young co-ed!?!"*


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Did I say 20? I meant 12.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

I noticed that the .txt document is really hard to read. So I hae cut and pasted the text of the document here. If you would care to see a scanned copy on Gritman letterhead please email me and I will send it to you. My email is easily located on my websites contact page.



> Date: August 12, 2009
> To: VA Medical Center, Spokane WA
> From: Gritman Oncology Department, Moscow ID
> RE: Patient Report for Robert G Latham XXX-XX-XXXX
> ...


I still don't understand what the problem is with the truck. I posted the VIN and pictures. What more do you all want? Would you like me to hire a tow truck and have the flippin thing towed to your house? Would that help?

What does my being bi have to do with anything? I'm failing to make the connection here.

Again I would like to apologize for posting this thread. I apologize also for forcing you to read it. I apologize for forcing you to respond to it.

It was never my intention to upset or disturb any of the users on this site. Once again I apologize for doing so.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

HusqyPro said:


> I still don't understand what the problem is with the truck. I posted the VIN and pictures. What more do you all want? Would you like me to hire a tow truck and have the flippin thing towed to your house? Would that help?


Could you get Obama's BC while you're at it? Kill two birds with one stone.:laughing:



> Again I would like to apologize for posting this thread. I apologize also for forcing you to read it. I apologize for forcing you to respond to it.
> 
> It was never my intention to upset or disturb any of the users on this site. Once again I apologize for doing so.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


In their defense, you did say you didn't want a "Hallmark" thread.

Don't let these bozos get to you, Bob.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Well Bob I think You ought to move to Hawaii and sleep on Charlies front porch with his dogs. It is a free spot to crash in Hawaii and if you are tough enough you might even get some of the food.

Really though you should hire some people and become the boss man that rides in the truck. Well fix it first or you will look pretty foolish. :laughing:

Seriously though quit smoking and I am sorry to hear about this.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Bob could have the porch to himself. My dogs are spoiled. I have to chase them out of my bed at night.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Hear that Bob you already got a sweet porch in Hawaii. Sun, surf, drinks on the beach. Just don't scuff the Ferrari.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

PGD said:


> Do know how you can tell when I don't care about something? I don't bother posting a thing... try that instead.


So you must care about Bob. And i mean like realllllllllyyyyyyy REALY care about Bob.






:jester:


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

can i play?:sad:


----------



## PGD (May 20, 2009)

Yes. Of course I care about Bob ... Dying! 



I hope he's full of sh!t. dyin' is a pretty serious topic, bringing up previous "cries for help" is just to keep things in persective for some of you ... I dunno if he's faking or making his bucket list on CT!

Either way Bob, wish you luck.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

who cares? if he's lying or not if he is it's not like there is a CT help bob pay for medical bills charity going on, for christs sake take the drama to drphil.com


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

CScalf said:


> can i play?:sad:


COME ON IN CS!

Drinks to the left:drink: Hotties to right!:clap:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok, enough already. I am really tired of trying to edit this garbage.


----------

